# Different corys



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

Well like many i like all types of corys. Now if i get one or 2 of each species i like will they shoal? or stick to their pairings?


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

Corys are going to do their own thing. I have about six different types of cory's in a tank and they are all over the place. Always a joy to watch though as they get all over the tank sometimes appearing to be hyperactive.

Rob


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

I have 6 corys (3 different species) and they school together about half the time. usally its just 5 of the 6 and one is off doing his own thing and sometimes there off in pairs.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

WolfEyes said:


> These Corys shoal.


Dont spam youll get yourself banned that way


----------

